# Help What Can I Do To Stop Freezing on External Tanks ??



## 94060 (May 1, 2005)

On my motorhome the fresh water tank is on the outside, we are travelling to Austria this winter, has anyone got any ideas on how to avoid the fresh water tank freezing?? Or is it a case of just not using the water/toilet? 
Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Thanks
Marlin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How about a tropical fish tank heater inserted in the tank.

Wouldn't know how, just a suggestion.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The pipes leading to and from the tanks will freeze solid much sooner than the tanks themselves, and are a lot more difficult to keep from freezing.

A tank heater suggested by Spacerunner would work OK, though not a tropical fish tank one as they are usually in a glass tube and run off 240 volts. You can get 12 volt heaters - possibly from CAK Tanks, I forget.

Your system is vulnerable to the "weakest link" however, and that is likely to be the pipes.

There is quite a lot on here about this subject - suggest you play with the "Search" facility at the top of the page.

Hope this helps


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I took my last van skiing February this year. Only the waste tank was outside. I removed it, wrapped it in foil covered bubble wrap (same stuff used to insulate loft conversions) and fitted a tank heater like you get from Cak tanks. I made sure there were no low points for any water in the pipes to sit in by carefully aligning the pipes, these were all wrapped with insulation too. Then I went to the alps... In Bourg for two weeks the temperature never went below freezing long enough to have caused any worry without insulation!! Ah well, at least I was prepared and whoever buys my old motorhome next will get a good un... Provided the dealers fix the damp... and the gas struts on the bed.....


----------



## 109851 (Feb 11, 2008)

If you can gain access to the tank then clad it with sheet insulation at least 60mm thick


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Spray foam?


this is s'posed to be waterproof, and its easy peasy to aply, although you would, obviously need to ensure clean surfaces prior to installation.


Not particularily cheap, potentially, and, also, if you were to remove the tank, perhaps you could insulate the tank too, given enough room.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

marlin said:


> On my motorhome the fresh water tank is on the outside, we are travelling to Austria this winter, has anyone got any ideas on how to avoid the fresh water tank freezing?? Or is it a case of just not using the water/toilet?
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Marlin


Having spent many winters in the Alps my advice would be to make sure you have no water in your external tanks or pipes.

We always kept a container of water for cooking inside the camper.

The winter campsites are normaly very good with hot water etc freely avaiable.

We have experienced weeks of below freezing going down to -25 at night.

Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't forget to top up your vehicles Antifreeze/coolant.thats more important. forget your exterior tanks and buy 5ltr bottled water if the temps below -0 its so cheap. we never use water for drinking from our tanks no matter how good it is, You dont need to shower every day .


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tanks*

Hi

I stood the test of time in February this year at Boroughbridge. For almost a week, the night time temperatures were minus 10. I know that is not as extreme as winter temps in ski resorts etc.

However, the fresh water tank was OK. Only one pipe froze, and it was the one carrying waste water from the kitchen sink to the waste water tank. I think, as the pipe was horizontal, some water was in there and was trapped.

I leave the waste tank open in times of severe cold weather.

Going back to overseas, even at -15 degress my Compass was ok, but the waste tank froze. This can be avoided by leaving the tap open and draining into a bucket etc.

Russell


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

>> has anyone got any ideas on how to avoid the fresh water tank freezing??

Easy, go to Spain instead.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> >> has anyone got any ideas on how to avoid the fresh water tank freezing??
> 
> Easy, go to Spain instead.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We froze up at the NEC last February.
We ordered a new van with internal tanks in a heated enclosure in August!

But there is "Spray on" insulation which bubles up then solidifies which looks a good bet. You will need to encase all the pipework under the van as well as the tanks. BUT and its a BIG BUT most insulation burns rather well and there is a hot exhaust under the van so great care is needed to ensure seperation. It will look a bit like a wasps nest.
C.


----------

